# Roast Pork Lo Mein and Roast Pork Spring Rolls.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m into Asian dishes these days. I made this Roast Pork Lo Mein, and it was pretty good.
I made it in my new wok.  
The spring rolls were very good, served with chinese hot mustard, duck sauce, and soy sauce.
I’m getting faster at putting them together.
I made them in the air fryer 3 minutes @425 and 5 minutes @350. 

I have lots of leftovers, I’m thinking of trying shrimp pot stickers or shrimp dim sum
to go with the leftovers.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks tasty. I was pretty into Chinese style cooking in the mid 80's. If you can find these books at a non-killer price I recommend them. They are out of print. I've had all three volumes since the 80's. Authentic Chinese with Chinese-English translations and should have the Chinese stamping somewhere in the foreword are last pages.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Very tasty looking. I may have to explore some recipes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Martin Yan's recipe books are great.

Here's an old video. He's funny.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I love "most" authentic Asian foods !!!
(I have the original Martin Yan knife $fifty bucks$ that is used daily here).
those Spring Rolls would probably be my favorite


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I made the Spring Rolls...My plan was to pan fry them after the came out of the water, but it was too soft and they fell stuck and fell apart in the frying pan. They were good and
we ate them anyhow... We ate some that were just boiled and they were good with the dipping sauce that I made with soy sauce, oyster sauce, rice vinegar, sesame oil, honey,
and chopped scallions. I wrapped them in plastic wrap and I’ll heat them up tonight with 
the leftover spring rolls and Lo Mein.

I made the mix with chopped cabbage, grated carrots, chopped onion, chopped bean sprouts, chopped baby spinach, garlic. I added a splash of soy sauce, oyster sauce, ginger, rice vinegar, and sesame oil.

Then I divided the mix in two - added chopped shrimp in one and chopped pork in the other half. I boiled them in two batches.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

daughter can't believe how you cook. How did you get started with Chinese? What books? Actually it looks like more work than other meals. Like you'd have to shop for a lot of things before you even began. I like it cause of all the veggies you can add.

I'm calling it Chinese and everyone else is calling it Asian?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pic no's 3 thru 5 look more like Dim Sum to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, I have lots and lots of cookbooks, I have a few favorites and some great bread cook books that I use. However, mostly I search the internet for recipes and videos.
I review several on something I want to make; like for instantance - Spring rolls ...

I read a few recipes and then take what I wanted from several recipes and winged it.
In most cooking you don’t have to follow a recipe exactly. Except for baking, you’re best
in following the recipe at first before changing it. With bread you also have a lot of leeway to change it as well.

One of my favorite books is Dom DeLouise’s book, “Eat This” I got the Sweet Easter bread
recipe from it, and make it all the time. It’s unbelievably delicious and great toasted all week long.  At Easter time I get several requests for this bread.
The only thing I changed in that recipe is extra sugar.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This book, "The Complete Asian Cookbook" by Charmaine Solomon, touches on every country around the Pacific Rim and some others. I tried 3 times to post a picture of it and it didn't post, even blew out a very long post I had written.


----------

